# Half Life 3 is dead.



## Bishamon (Mar 22, 2015)

*OKAY, NOT REALLY*

But almost.



> Valve boss Gabe Newell recently shared his thoughts on the future of the Half-Life franchise, and how the company he co-founded many years ago has evolved into a service platform as it shifts away from game development.
> 
> During an interview with Geoff Keighley in a one-off podcast called GameSlice (via Polygon), Newell was asked whether or not fans will ever see a proper Half-Life 3. Newell replied: "The only reason we'd go back and do like a super classic kind of product is if a whole bunch of people just internally at Valve said they wanted to do it and had a reasonable explanation for why [they did]."
> 
> ...





So basically just telling us to wait more, again, but also that all that may or may be (and have been) all pointless because it is all about multiplayer shit now 

And that it may or may not feature some co-op multiplayer thingy if it does happen.


----------



## Succubus (Mar 22, 2015)

damn you,

you almost gave me a heart attack


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

if this were youtube I bet you would thumbnail this thread with a hot model with a big ass and tittays to go along with your misleading click bait title

then when you finally click all it shows is gabe in a string bikini


----------



## Naruto (Mar 22, 2015)

Valve barely creates content now that Steam has exploded in popularity, and clearly they see no need to.

They spent the last five years or so devising a money-making machine for their most popular games. Dota 2 and TF2 both have SDKs out as well as a store infrastructure that allows their own player base to submit content that they will in turn repackage and release at regular intervals. The artist gets a tiny portion of the profits, the community gets to vote on what fancy hats they want to see in the game and Valve rakes in the bulk of the cash. The community market functions mostly in the same manner, with Valve taking a cut of every single transaction whilst producing nothing in the process. They made steam trading cards to create a demand for digital nothingness from which they make money every single day. Free cards are handed out when enough cards leave this virtual economy to keep the trading cycle going.

And of course, Steam is the undisputed king of the PC digital platform distributing services. EVERYONE wants their game on Steam, whether they're indie developers or part of the AAA industry.

Steam has become big enough and self-sufficient enough that Valve sees no reason to make anything anymore.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Mar 22, 2015)

The World said:


> if this were youtube I bet you would thumbnail this thread with a hot model with a big ass and tittays to go along with your misleading click bait title
> 
> then when you finally click all it shows is gabe in a string bikini


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2015)

people should listen to the whole podcast



transcript:

the part about new games and HL:



> "I think, obviously people want to see…you know, if somebody likes Team Fortress, they like to see what we can do with Team Fortress, or Left 4 Dead, or Half Life, or everything. And so, what we are trying to do is come up with ways so that we are both…you know, we love all those games, we love all those characters, and universes, and storylines. And we have no shortage of opportunities, so we try to be a little bit strategic instead of like, okay, this is the piece of the puzzle that we can solve with this set of technologies that we have developed and this is the new piece of technology that we think is going to be generally useful…so this ties up well with this property.
> 
> "If you think of it, each one of our franchises represents our tool, and you just want to pick up the right tool at the right time. So Dota 2 is incredibly character rich, I mean there are like a 110 characters, so if you have problem that involves wanting to work on the aspect of having lots and lots of those strongly realized characteristics, then Dota 2 is the right place to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2015)

Half-Life 3 at E3.  I will believe. ...


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2015)

you will have grandkids before Half Life 3 is released preet

this forum will have grandkids before HL3 is released

littlebabynardoforumstheIII.com


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2015)

Fuck, preet jinxed Gaben.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2015)

The World said:


> you will have grandkids before Half Life 3 is released preet
> 
> this forum will have grandkids before HL3 is released
> 
> littlebabynardoforumstheIII.com



Nah.  My belief in HL3 being released in the next two years shall bend reality to my will. ^_^



Mael said:


> Fuck, preet jinxed Gaben.



There is no such thing as jinxes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 22, 2015)

Good to know that people's claims of the game being dead are just as valid as the ones talking of the game's announcement in X event.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 22, 2015)

The World said:


> if this were youtube I bet you would thumbnail this thread with a hot model with a big ass and tittays to go along with your misleading click bait title
> 
> then when you finally click all it shows is gabe in a string bikini



:inovilla **


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't like the implication that any publisher should stop developing sequels or new ips cuz they have a money making machine sitting at their office. Anyways, he's basically saying they'll release HL3 when Dota, Steam, etc.. don't print as much money anymore.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 22, 2015)

the reason of why there's no HL3


Dota 2 and TF2 uses this a LOT


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Mar 22, 2015)

Dream said:


> There is no such thing as jinxes.





a semi-relevant question, though:

I've messed around with HL models in Garry's Mod, and I could swear the "standard zombie" model is screaming "Get it off!" or something similar.

Are...

Are they still conscious?


----------



## Simon (Mar 22, 2015)

Half Life 3 isn't a real game.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> a semi-relevant question, though:
> 
> I've messed around with HL models in Garry's Mod, and I could swear the "standard zombie" model is screaming "Get it off!" or something similar.
> 
> ...



Yes they are.   They do scream things like "Get it off." and "Please kill me." amongst other things.

if you have one of their screams reversed. (Note this was the original screams from Zombies but was reversed because Valve felt it was too dark):

[YOUTUBE]XhD-vd7PXY4[/YOUTUBE] 


Also about HL3 I actually think we're at the wrong time for it to come out.  No matter how good it is there is already a hype around it that HL3 would never be able to live up to.  Valve don't shove out games like other companies do too.  I also guess they have seen Duke Nukem forever and were also scared off from releasing HL3 from that too.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 24, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Also about HL3 I actually think we're at the wrong time for it to come out.  No matter how good it is there is already a hype around it that HL3 would never be able to live up to.



It can and will live up to the hype.


----------

